# Few photos of our 11 month old GSD.



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's just a few photos from today of our puppy. Is definitely a handful!





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

happy guy


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very beautiful GSD!


----------



## Cassleigh (Jan 25, 2013)

She's beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassleigh (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's my girl









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------

